# Crunch time! Who's applying for what?



## DEERFU (Aug 5, 2013)

First BF Grant hunt for my group! Hope we get it and see some of yawl there


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 5, 2013)

Probably Piedmont, Kurz and Chatt Bend.


----------



## DEERFU (Aug 5, 2013)

Paymaster said:


> Probably Piedmont, Kurz and Chatt Bend.



How's the deer population at Piedmont now? Have yawl hunted west point in the last few years?


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 6, 2013)

DEERFU said:


> How's the deer population at Piedmont now? Have yawl hunted west point in the last few years?



We do right well at Piedmont. Son in Law got a nice 10 pt year before last but most times we go home with does. Piedmont still has plenty of deer. We hunt West Point pretty regular as well. I get in there a couple times during bow season and do a couple days gun hunting too.


----------



## Bama B (Aug 6, 2013)

Sapelo 5 hunt


----------



## mbentle2 (Aug 6, 2013)

First BF Grant hunt for deer. All other hunts I am going for another point.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 6, 2013)

I've saw them send folks back to the house if they miss the "special meeting".


----------



## Etoncathunter (Aug 6, 2013)

Still  trying to decided if I want to put in for my 3rd point and go off some where next year, or put in for an almost sure thing localy at coosawatte or berry and save my 2 points.


----------



## GDAWG84 (Aug 6, 2013)

trucknhunter said:


> That just aint right why can't they have the meeting 1 hr before the hunt do I really need to take a day off work just for few hours meeting.



The year we went the meeting was the night before the hunt started. There were a pile of people on that hunt too!


----------



## brandonsc (Aug 6, 2013)

Etoncathunter said:


> Still  trying to decided if I want to put in for my 3rd point and go off some where next year, or put in for an almost sure thing localy at coosawatte or berry and save my 2 points.




I hear you there those are my two picks for this year 2nd at berry and 2nd at coosawatte as well


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 7, 2013)

GDAWG84 said:


> The year we went the meeting was the night before the hunt started. There were a pile of people on that hunt too!





Yep.....Night before.....Hunted HLC and Chatt Bend and
meeting was about an hour....
Don't see a real problem, as you are likely camping on
the property anyway !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..


----------



## deathfromabove83 (Aug 7, 2013)

Clybel first hunt and panola mountain,I got 3 state park points but will probably be signing up next year with 4,but maybe I'll get lucky.Clybel first rifle is a good one and a lot easier to get!


----------



## Etoncathunter (Aug 7, 2013)

brandonsc said:


> I hear you there those are my two picks for this year 2nd at berry and 2nd at coosawatte as well



I'm thinking 1st coosa and 2nd berry. The 1st berry I'll be stuck at work, some people on vacation that week so I can't get off. 2nd Coosa is the same weekend as the PW BF grant that I always go to with my father in law. 

My goal is to get drawn for a 1st hunt at BF Grant, I think I have enough points to do it, but I don't have all the stuff I need for a solo trip yet. I figure I should be ready to go next year.


----------



## ehunt (Aug 7, 2013)

ossabaw last deer hunt- my year this year- 4th year to apply- will be my 3rd trip to the island


----------



## BowArrow (Aug 8, 2013)

Ossabaw Archery Hunt with one priority point.


----------



## brandonsc (Aug 8, 2013)

Etoncathunter said:


> I'm thinking 1st coosa and 2nd berry. The 1st berry I'll be stuck at work, some people on vacation that week so I can't get off. 2nd Coosa is the same weekend as the PW BF grant that I always go to with my father in law.
> 
> My goal is to get drawn for a 1st hunt at BF Grant, I think I have enough points to do it, but I don't have all the stuff I need for a solo trip yet. I figure I should be ready to go next year.



I start my "vacation" Nov 26 through bout the 10 of january if everything plays out as i have it planed but the Corps might have a different plan for me


----------



## DEERFU (Aug 8, 2013)

Etoncathunter said:


> I'm thinking 1st coosa and 2nd berry. The 1st berry I'll be stuck at work, some people on vacation that week so I can't get off. 2nd Coosa is the same weekend as the PW BF grant that I always go to with my father in law.
> 
> My goal is to get drawn for a 1st hunt at BF Grant, I think I have enough points to do it, but I don't have all the stuff I need for a solo trip yet. I figure I should be ready to go next year.



You stand a very good chance of getting picked for BF Grant with one point (I've done it twice). 100% chance with 2 points


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 9, 2013)

Im doing BF with one point and panola with 4.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Aug 10, 2013)

Sapelo, I hope.


----------



## ridgerunner404 (Aug 11, 2013)

sapelo #4 the best hunt I think,,, for animals and great group of folks too.


----------



## Bone Collector (Aug 11, 2013)

trucknhunter said:


> That just aint right why can't they have the meeting 1 hr before the hunt do I really need to take a day off work just for few hours meeting.



I would be nice if you could pay your permit fee at the meeting too. I got drawn last year, but I didn't read the details right. I was getting ready to go to the meeting and looking over the maps and noticed that the permit fee had to be paid at least 2 days before the hunt. I thought I could just pay at the meeting and that's what I planned to do all along. However, the meeting is 1 day before the hunt and I missed the deadline. I'm still mad at myself for not reading all of the details like I should have. I took off those days to hunt and didn't hunt anywhere...

BC


----------



## Rip Steele (Aug 11, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> Im doing BF with one point and panola with 4.



We need to get together then. I got 4 points on each and will probably go with panola and BF after talking to bone-head about it today.


----------



## AlanShort (Aug 15, 2013)

BF Grant 2nd hunt and piedmont. eating statepark rejections for a few years. Derek I would eat my rejections for bf grant than go to berry. Or just go on the second hunt with me if you want ill add ya to mine. To many people and not many big deer on berry. Good amount of deer, Ive bow hunted it alot. If you can get on coosa theres some nice ones and not far for you to go.


----------



## georgia sportsman (Aug 16, 2013)

trucknhunter said:


> Somebody help me decide Joe kurz 2nd hunt or Blantion creek? I got 3 points. I've never hunted neither one. I've heard good things about both.



Was going to Kurz, but now I'm starting to second guess after hearing about the tornado damage.


----------



## ehunt (Sep 3, 2013)

ehunt said:


> ossabaw last deer hunt- my year this year- 4th year to apply- will be my 3rd trip to the island



bad news- didn't make the cut this year.  oh well


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 4, 2013)

Got brand new priorities on WMA and SP hunts! But got drawn for Piedmont Nov.7-9.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Sep 5, 2013)

Picked up more priorities this year and should be set for a busy season next year. Now have 6 state park,4 deer,3 gator and 2 hogdog


----------

